

Please Rate My Logo - conjugo
http://www.conjugo.com/images/conjugo.png
1 - 10.  10 being the best.
======
ALXfoo
Some context on the feedback expected would add value to the points given and
received.

As an artist I can't say I'm moved by color selection, shape relation and
overall story of the logo.

------
a5seo
The 3d bulbous look is kind of tired and amateurish.

When I first got Photoshop in 96, I had a great time adding dimensions and
shading effects to everything. Then I got real and went back to programming.

